

An RPG created entirely in Excel.  - bargl
http://carywalkin.wordpress.com/tag/arena-xlsm/

======
ColinWright
Here are some previous submissions:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5438166> <\- With screenshots

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5439618>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5446653>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5448674> <\- With pointer to creator's
blog

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5450823>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5510507>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5542479> <\- Most comments

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5555774>

~~~
bargl
Wow thanks man. I didn't do a search I hadn't seen this on the top, and I
thought this guy deserved some recognition.

